# DIY dash storage and driver seat drawer?



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

One of the euro review video shows the dash storage with lid and a drawer under drivers seat, see pictures below. Anyone has the part# for a DIY?

Dash storage: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hsEJJ44A0sCrk6g
Drawer: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AiErk9viQobn1hxYIfcU8M6Zqjbr


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

You can get the dash storage fairly cheap on alibaba. This is the seller I bought from:

For 2016 2017 2018 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/n2VBlYy

Installation is easy. Pop out the cubby that is there with plastic trim tools, and pop in the new one. Only thing to take care of is try not to let the old clips drop behind the dash.

Not sure on the under seat drawer. I know some VW models with manual seats have them.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

Just ordered from AliExpress. Decided to give a shot



TofuBoyz said:


> You can get the dash storage fairly cheap on alibaba. This is the seller I bought from:
> 
> For 2016 2017 2018 VW tiguan mk2 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/n2VBlYy
> ...


----------



## JamMac16 (May 5, 2019)

*Considering buying one*

I was just wondering if you had anymore specifics on being careful with the clips, any suggestions to prevent this? I don't want to have the clips fall into the dash, thanks, sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

JamMac16 said:


> I was just wondering if you had anymore specifics on being careful with the clips, any suggestions to prevent this? I don't want to have the clips fall into the dash, thanks, sorry if this is a stupid question


It was dumb luck that the clip landed just outside the hole for me..

You have to apply a good amount of pressure to pop it out, so it’s hard to be careful. Maybe if you hold one hand on top of the trim where you are applying pressure it will keep it from jumping up when the clip pops out.


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

I only have this to contribute here: My GTI had the under-seat drawer. When cleaning out the car to turn it in, I checked the drawer and my wife saw me do that. She was shocked and never knew of such a thing. I regret not using that as my secret hiding place for cash :laugh:


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Under seat storage appears to only be for manual seats


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone have tips for how to get the old box out? Can’t seem to pry it loose


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I used a set of plastic trim tools. You wedge it back and forth to get between the old storage compartment and the dash, and then pop it out (straight upwards). There are clips holding it in place. You have to put a good amount of pressure to pop the clips out.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

TofuBoyz said:


> I used a set of plastic trim tools. You wedge it back and forth to get between the old storage compartment and the dash, and then pop it out (straight upwards). There are clips holding it in place. You have to put a good amount of pressure to pop the clips out.


That worked for me after I got a trim kit from amazon. Lost a couple of clips in the dash, so hopefully they don’t rattle too much when I drive


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Under seat drawer left box 5NA882601 9B9 and frame 5NA882599 9B9, right box 5NA882602 9B9 and frame 5NA882600 9B9. Fit only to mechanical seat.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> ... right box 5NA882602 9B9 and frame 5NA882600 9B9. Fit only to mechanical seat.


So this for everyone's front passenger seat?


----------

